# wrecks and rigs



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

Anyone know of some rigs or wrecks close to the pensacola beach?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

How close??


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

3 Barges and the Oops Barge


----------



## fish slayer (May 19, 2011)

Any


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

More ships: Tex Edwards, Liberty Ships, Cathrine


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i tried once to find three barges using numbers from some dive site which i think came from the state somehow, long story short, couldnt find it anywhere near the posted numbers. are there updated coordinates for the public stuff anywhere?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/documents/2011Artificial reefMASTER list.pdf


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome, i'll give those a try. thanks


----------

